# Wanatah, IN tractor display and festival, Sept 24-26, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

September 24th-26th, 2004
Wanatah, Indiana
Parade, Arts & Crafts, rides, games, toy show, car show, antique tractor display, dances, races, continuous entertainment, merchants' giveaways, scarecrow displays, scarecrow dress up contest, scarecrow sculpting, talent contest, dinners, food and fun for the entire family. For more info contact Eugene Shurte at 219-733-2183 e-mail or visit www.scarecrowfest.org


----------

